# German moon mission to finally silence moon landing conspiracy theorists?



## qubit (Dec 2, 2016)

> German scientists want to send two mobile probes to the Moon, which they say will be able to inspect the lunar rover left behind by the Apollo 17 mission in 1972.
> 
> Yep, as well as test-driving new technologies and exploring the lunar surface, the mission could finally put the Moon landing hoax rumours to bed once and for all by photographing the kit astronauts left behind more than 40 years ago.
> 
> The researchers behind the idea, called the PT (Part-Time) Scientists, are partnering with German car-maker Audi to enter the Google Lunar X Prize contest.



While this an interesting mission that I'm looking forward to, it's obviously not going to silence those idiotic conspiracy "theorists" / truthers. Their claims have already been debunked several times over, but it hasn't stopped them. They'll just invent some excuse that the photos and other evidence from this mission are all fake and carry on denying we ever went to the moon. 

www.sciencealert.com/this-mission-to-the-moon-will-prove-the-first-landings-weren-t-a-hoax


----------



## deemon (Dec 2, 2016)

No... we didn't. Some american dude did.


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2016)

deemon said:


> No... we didn't. Some american dude did.


I think you misunderstand what's meant by "we". I'm talking about mankind as a whole and that's the way everybody understands it. You might want to change your vote now...


----------



## Ebo (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah, saw it on tv while it happened


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 2, 2016)

Let start off by saying, someone has to be in DeNile here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2016)

Deniers are gonna keep denying.  In my opinion, this mission is a waste of resources.  I hope they have more objectives for scientific advancement than just confirming the confirmed.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't believe in gravity. The Kennedy assassination proved gravity to be the sister of conspiracy. Prove me wrong!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

`reading this might put some flesh on the bones

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-google-lunar-xprize-audi-at-the-helm.228318/



and of course we already have this

http://www.space.com/12835-nasa-apollo-moon-landing-sites-photos-lro.html


And SELENE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SELENE


And CHANGE-2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang'e_2












people who think the moon landings didnt happen are twats.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> `reading this might put some flesh on the bones
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-google-lunar-xprize-audi-at-the-helm.228318/
> 
> ...



Smoke and Mirrors!


----------



## slozomby (Dec 2, 2016)

SK-1 said:


> I don't believe in gravity. The Kennedy assassination proved gravity to be the sister of conspiracy. Prove me wrong!


Kennedy was the man filmed in the space suit on the sound stage.

we never went to the moon. they "brought back" rocks. everyone knows the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## deemon (Dec 2, 2016)

qubit said:


> I think you misunderstand what's meant by "we". I'm talking about mankind as a whole and that's the way everybody understands it. You might want to change your vote now...



the question is flawed. should have been, "*Do you think humans went to the moon?*" => then the answer is yes.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> people who think the moon landings didnt happen are twats.



Yeah but meanwhile people believe in some obscure religion, ghosts, black cats crossing their path 

But this... nada...


----------



## fourletterfame (Dec 2, 2016)

All the rational thought and evidence so far hasn't been enough to silence the silly conspiracy theorists, no amount of current evidence will change it. 

"A man with a conviction is a hard man to change. Tell him you disagree and he turns away. Show him facts or figures and he questions your sources. Appeal to logic and he fails to see your point." -Leon Festinger


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2016)

deemon said:


> the question is flawed. should have been, "did a human go to moon?"



As much as we enjoy clowns, your attempt at foolery is quite unintelligent.  Qubit is a human, addressing a forum of humans, that is why he pitches the question "we", referring to the demographic concerned.
Poosticks to you.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

Buzz Aldrin is in the news today.....i hope hes OK because he is one of my all time heroes.

Buzz Aldrin, the second man on the Moon, has been evacuated from the South Pole after falling ill. The 86-year-old former astronaut was visiting Antarctica in a tourist group and was evacuated to New Zealand. He has fluid in his lungs but is responding well to treatment, a statement on his website said. He is being kept overnight for observation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38172205


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Let start off by saying, someone has to be in DeNile here.


Oh dear, our first one. I had a feeling they'd crawl out from under the woodwork.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> people who think the moon landings didnt happen are twats.


Yes, quite. 



slozomby said:


> Kennedy was the man filmed in the space suit on the sound stage.
> 
> we never went to the moon. they "brought back" rocks. everyone knows the moon is made of green cheese.


Oh FFS man, it's made of _blue_ cheese! 



deemon said:


> the question is flawed. should have been, "*Do you think humans went to the moon?*" => then the answer is yes.





the54thvoid said:


> As much as we enjoy clowns, your attempt at foolery is quite unintelligent.  Qubit is a human, addressing a forum of humans, that is why he pitches the question "we", referring to the demographic concerned.
> Poosticks to you.


@deemon 54th is absolutely right and put it much better than I would have.
Tell me, do you think the earth is flat? I mean, it stands to reason if you think the moon landings didn't happen, doesn't it?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Are they going to restock the Nazi moonbase?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Are they going to restock the Nazi moonbase?



Did you see the documentary about it too? Its called Iron Sky from 2012.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Did you see the documentary about it too? Its called Iron Sky from 2012.



I have much music from the band that did the soundtrack, Laibach.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 2, 2016)

qubit said:


> Tell me, do you think the earth is flat? I mean, it stands to reason if you think the moon landings didn't happen, doesn't it?



As much as I like to make fun of moon landing conspiracy theorists, no, it doesn't.  Belief in one conspiracy does not neccesarily lead to belief in another, unrelated one.

Let's not feed the disinformation monster with poor logic.


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> As much as I like to make fun of moon landing conspiracy theorists, no, it doesn't.  Belief in one conspiracy does not neccesarily lead to belief in another, unrelated one.
> 
> Let's not feed the disinformation monster with poor logic.


Well, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. Mind you, he hasn't posted to deny it...

My point here (made sarcastically to him) is that there's abundant evidence that we went to the moon and also that the earth is an oblate sphere, which is the common ground, between these two "theories" if I can abuse that poor word, lol. Yet these people continue to hold these idiotic ideas which make the rest of us facepalm.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 2, 2016)

Without reading everything why are the Germans doing this?

Seriously I am ALL FOR space exploration but the moon? We found nothing 40+ years ago. Did something change?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

They are doing it to prove their technology and for a chance to win the X prize.

The future of moon exploration will/should be on the far side of the moon and the polar regions where there is a higher concentration of H2O.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

The number one proof that it happened? The USSR agreed it did and at the height of the Cold War did not take an opportunity to make the U.S. look like fools and fraudsters.

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK sad to hear about Buzz.  Isn't he the slightly crazy one that is happy to speak on the various Aliens are real shows and talks about what he saw in space but isn't allowed to talk about?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

Buzz once punched a guy  who asked him to swear on the bible that the moon landings were real.....

Real footage.......








http://nerdist.com/lets-all-remember-the-time-buzz-aldrin-punched-a-conspiracy-theorist-in-the-face/


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 2, 2016)

Moon is still fascinating to me. It has to be something we can do with it  I am for this little expedition.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> Moon is still fascinating to me. It has to be something we can do with it  I am for this little expedition.


Well there is. For further manned exploration of the Solar System it is a perfect launch point. Having a base there would make things more feasible. For years NASA had a plan to use it as a jump off point for continued Mars presence.  It may not happen now though.


----------



## StefanM (Dec 2, 2016)

As soon as my compatriots are there they can dust the LLR (made in Germany) which we use daily at the Technical University of Munich.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Buzz once punched a guy  who asked him to swear on the bible that the moon landings were real.....
> 
> Real footage.......
> 
> ...



That asshole "reporter" was doing worse than just asking him to swear on the Bible.  At least the writer clarified in the last paragraph what had really transpired leading up to Buzz putting that shithead in his place:  "My guess is that calling a man who literally sat atop a controlled explosion to explore the unfathomable abyss “a coward, and a liar, and a thief” had something to do with this:"  If I remember correctly, that wasn't their first encounter either and apparently Buzz finally had enough.... don't think you can poke an old-school military vet with a stick and not encourage their wrath.  I'm getting quite pissed thinking about it again and absolutely love watching that smug f*ck get what's coming to him.


----------



## 64K (Dec 2, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> That asshole "reporter" was doing worse than just asking him to swear on the Bible.  At least the writer clarified in the last paragraph what had really transpired leading up to Buzz putting that shithead in his place:  "My guess is that calling a man who literally sat atop a controlled explosion to explore the unfathomable abyss “a coward, and a liar, and a thief” had something to do with this:"  If I remember correctly, that wasn't their first encounter either and apparently Buzz finally had enough.... don't think you can poke an old-school military vet with a stick and not encourage their wrath.  I'm getting quite pissed thinking about it again and absolutely love watching that smug f*ck get what's coming to him.



Well good for Aldrin then. That silly ass reporter got what was coming to him.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

These are the first images of the prototype humanoid robot Vladimir Putin hopes will conquer the moon for Russia. 

The 'cyber cosmonaut' will be sent to the International Space Station ahead of tackling more ambitious tasks on the lunar landscape.

Pictures show the robot walking, lifting heavy weights, using power tools, performing press-ups and even driving with Russian experts hoping it will one day be able to help build a base on the moon. 

The robot can 'crawl, stand up after falling down, take and leave driver's seat in a car, use tools and operate in a regular building'.

Fedor stands 6ft tall, weighs between 106-160 kg depending on extra equipment, and can lift up to 20 kg of cargo.

Vladimir Solntsev, general director of Russian rocket-making corporation Energia, said: 'Our involvement in the Fedor-based space robot project will bring us to the next level in the development of robotic technologies.'

Alexander Grebenshchikov, director of the TSNIImash laboratory of space robotics, said: 'Every hour of work of cosmonauts on space walks costs from $2 million to $4 million (USD).

'The use of robots for routine operations in the future will also spare additional time of the crew for leisure or for the fulfillment of other important tasks.'

Fedor is the equivalent in Russian for Theodore, although in this case it is an acronym standing for Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> These are the first images of the prototype humanoid robot Vladimir Putin hopes will conquer the moon for Russia.
> 
> The 'cyber cosmonaut' will be sent to the International Space Station ahead of tackling more ambitious tasks on the lunar landscape.
> 
> ...


Running windows 10 I see.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

This pic makes me think of @silentbogo , i dont know why


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know which is scarier, the robot working on circuits, or driving. 

Also, is it just me, or his equilibrium is not very good yet when standing?  Ropes are holding FEDOR up.


----------



## cornemuse (Dec 2, 2016)

Brian Williams was there, , , , , live!!


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm 100% positive we landed on the moon. Heck, we've got tons of videos showing Michael Jackson doing a moonwalk.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This pic makes me think of @silentbogo , i dont know why



Looks like a dumpster driver I guess


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 2, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> I'm 100% positive we landed on the moon. Heck, we've got tons of videos showing Michael Jackson doing a moonwalk.


I'd prefer to see a video of Hotblack Desiato jamming.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 2, 2016)

Cant seem to find an animation of popcorn poping on the moon to about 10-20ft high   . I gots no skillz at animation.


----------



## slozomby (Dec 2, 2016)

qubit said:


> Oh FFS man, it's made of _blue_ cheese!




https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap020401.html


----------



## Jetster (Dec 2, 2016)

Who are the 5 people that think it didn't happen?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Who are the 5 people that think it didn't happen?



Just click on the actual "2 votes" and "3 votes".


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Who are the 5 people that think it didn't happen?



Willing to start witch hunt?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 2, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just click on the actual "2 votes" and "3 votes".



lol I didn't know you could do that




Ferrum Master said:


> Willing to start witch hunt?
> 
> View attachment 81499



No, I know there is no stopping the conspiracy theories


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2016)

I bet the guy who started the flat earth thread was here......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

Is there a flat moon theory?


----------



## slozomby (Dec 2, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is there a flat moon theory?


cheese has depth


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2016)

slozomby said:


> cheese has depth




LIES!!! The cheese is FLAT!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm in denial, I'm also a member of the flat earth society.....


----------



## slozomby (Dec 2, 2016)

Steevo said:


> LIES!!! The cheese is FLAT!!!


of course that cheese is flat its here on earth. that's not moon cheese.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 2, 2016)

So no boat trip down the DeNile?


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2016)

Does anyone really care what moon landing conspirators think in the first place?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> Does anyone really care what moon landing conspirators think in the first place


Only their $500 an hour trickcylcist


----------



## slozomby (Dec 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> Does anyone really care what moon landing conspirators think in the first place?


what will happen to the dairy industry when the germans get their hands on a limitless supply of free moon cheese. we can not let this occur!.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 3, 2016)

The Germans already do thanks to the secret Nazi moon base


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2016)

_*HERE!!!*_
_*Now do You belive The moon landing was faked ??!!! *_


----------



## fourletterfame (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm in denial, I'm also a member of the flat earth society.....



Poe's Law is a bitch.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> lol I didn't know you could do that



I had no idea either.  I've seen the warning that your vote will be visible but I never knew where   Thanks @rtwjunkie


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 3, 2016)

erocker said:


> Does anyone really care what moon landing conspirators think in the first place?


Not but, I think this thread had uncovered those that are in our midst. @qubit had a masterful execution to lure them out.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2016)

*The Astronaut who took this photo, is the only human, Dead or Alive that isn’t in the frame of this 1969 picture*







http://rarehistoricalphotos.com/michael-collins-picture-1969/


----------



## slozomby (Dec 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> *The Astronaut who took this photo, is the only human, Dead or Alive that isn’t in the frame of this 1969 picture*


clearly this is not correct. aliens were abducting humans well before 1969.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 3, 2016)

Despite being called names....I voted No.  Member of the International Flat Earth Society as well.....

Not a big believer in the theory of gravity, dark matter, big bang, and any type of micro or macro evolution either.

I'm also a disciple of Jesus Christ...although, I do not and will not push my views on other people.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> *The Astronaut who took this photo, is the only human, Dead or Alive that isn’t in the frame of this 1969 picture*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hold on here, so as to keep up with the DeNile illusion, I have to say this photo is one hell of a photoshop job!!


----------



## fourletterfame (Dec 3, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> Despite being called names....I voted No.  Member of the International Flat Earth Society as well.....
> 
> Not a big believer in the theory of gravity, dark matter, big bang, and any type of micro or macro evolution either.
> 
> ...



The best part about science is that it's true whether you believe it or not


----------



## slozomby (Dec 3, 2016)

fourletterfame said:


> The best part about science is that it's true whether you believe it or not


----------



## Countryside (Dec 3, 2016)

Captain Science here:

Funny fact, if even 3 people form Clinton's administration could not keep the secret about his sex life, so now The NASAs moon landing mission involved thousands of people and you want them all to keep a secret that it
was a hoax 

I do not even need do know Behavioural science to tell you that if it was a hoax they cloud not keep it a secret.


----------



## erixx (Dec 3, 2016)

Been there done that: https://soundcloud.com/neumondrecordings/die-kafer-mond-mond-ja-ja


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2016)

Neil *A*rmstrong
*B*uzz Aldrin
Michael *C*ollins

and dont forget...................... Neil A. if you spell it backwards spells ALIEN. 
He did actually step backwards as he left Eagle so officially an alien was the first being to step on the moon. (according to my very reasonable logic)



ps
The flag that Armstrong and Aldrin left on the moon cost $ 5.50.........


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 3, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Seriously I am ALL FOR space exploration but the moon? We found nothing 40+ years ago. Did something change?



There are still plenty of unanswered questions about the moon.  Heck, it's exact formation process is still hotly debated.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2016)

Mankind can do lots with Robotic exploration but in the end we still need Boots on the Ground


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 3, 2016)

After all it's the Germans who invented the rockets that have been used to go on the moon.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Deniers are gonna keep denying.  In my opinion, this mission is a waste of resources.  I hope they have more objectives for scientific advancement than just confirming the confirmed.



Before testing and going to other planets you better test stuff in "shortest" distance. Would you go right aways to a LAN party competition with a computer you just built the day before?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2016)

Exploration of the moon is pretty much done in my opinion. Now its' all to do with mans' exploitation of the moons resources and location.


Building a Lunar Base with 3D Printing

NASA
https://sservi.nasa.gov/articles/building-a-lunar-base-with-3d-printing/


ESA
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/S...nology/Building_a_lunar_base_with_3D_printing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> There are still plenty of unanswered questions about the moon.  Heck, it's exact formation process is still hotly debated.


Mars is worth the investment IMO.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)

I dont agree.

Mars has very little to offer us at the moment other than the fulfillment of a dream. nations should join together to enable settlement on our own moon first if only to create a staging post for further exploration. There are huge resources on the moon that will not only facilitate colonisation but also be of use on earth.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mars is worth the investment IMO.



"There will Be a Trump tower on the moon before the franchise expands to the Mars"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 4, 2016)

I like to think we've visited the moon and more - it all seems very plausible. If anyone is interested about SSP they could always read "Insiders Reveal Secret Space Programs & Extraterrestrial Alliances".

I just finished the book and it was an interesting read. I don't know if I believe everything in the book, but some things in there seem very plausible and certainly could have happened. If you like X-Files type things and the idea of possible contact with ET or space travel, I suggest checking the book out.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 4, 2016)

I am the moon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2016)

Was / is a Cult of people Called Moonies ( Yeh they are "An American Church Movment" )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Was / is a Cult of people Called Moonies ( Yeh they are "An American Church Movment" )




they were named after a man   Sun Myung Moon.

Our moon is a moon that is called "moon" . All the other moons have names of their own.


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Our moon is a moon that is called "moon" . All the other moons have names of their own.


And our earth is called "Earth". Yeah, kinda unimaginative and boring.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> they were named after a man   Sun Myung Moon.
> 
> Our moon is a moon that is called "moon" . All the other moons have names of their own.



Um, no. Our moon, while frequently called "The Moon" is officially named "Luna."  In Latin. where nearly all astral bodies' names originate, our satellite's name is "Luna."

http://www.livescience.com/33373-moon-name.html

A little tidbit for those interested, our sun is actually Sol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2016)

Fictionally.... 

Theyve already been there since 1941



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2016)

and therefor we inhabit Sol 3


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Um, no. Our moon, while frequently called "The Moon" is officially named "Luna."  In Latin. where nearly all astral bodies' names originate, our satellite's name is "Luna."
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/33373-moon-name.html
> 
> A little tidbit for those interested, our sun is actually Sol.




Nobody who speaks English calls it Luna, we all call it the moon.

The other moons have Latin or classical names through tradition not because of ancient observation. The only moon we knew about till Galileo was our own. The first that he discovered were the 4 largest moons orbitting Jupiter. All of which were Grecian names as is where i suspect the word Luna comes from as it was an older civilisation.

Io.....Greek
Europa...Greek
Gannymede....Greek
Callisto.....Greek


I was made to study Latin at school and i hated it. Incidentally the Latin for sun is.......solis. but thats just hair splitting.


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK I remember XP's GUI, which I quite liked, was called Luna. 

This is post 13131.


----------



## cornemuse (Dec 5, 2016)

I was there, , , ,


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 5, 2016)

In reply to a previous response, surely flat earth can be easily disproved by shining a powerful laser from a certain height in a straight line.  Using simple 2d cartography, this laser would be able to be picked up 1/2 way 'around' the earth at the same height?

Answer from Dr P Mainwood.



> Paul Mainwood, Degrees in Physics and Philosophy, Doctorate in Philosophy of Physics
> Written 6 Nov 2015
> Laser beams travel in straight lines.  The earth is a sphere.  So, assuming you're pointing the beam horizontally, the beam will continue in a straight line and head out of the atmosphere as the earth curves away beneath it, unless there other effects come into play to bend it.
> 
> ...



Or we can shine a laser at the moon instead where we left shit from one of our previous visits.  ffs.

I love how people make massive use of round earth technologies that encompass theories of relativity to communicate (cellular phones and gps) but handily discount that they actually work by the tested methods and instead make up their own unscientific theory instead.


----------

